# perch size



## mohum (Sep 5, 2014)

hi, i wondered whether the type and size of perches matter. I would appreciate some advice. Thanks


----------



## Cheeky boy (Jul 15, 2014)

I have lots of different perch sizes for my tiel. Vets say if they are all the same they may get arthritis


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

You're best having perches that are perfect - too big little ones that they sit on and their toes touch are not good and can cause problems including pressure sores. It's ok to have one or two a little small when they've got plenty of options, I have an open top cage and one of mine used to sleep on the bars at the top  They have lots of different perch sizes, one I would recommend is a Java Multibranch I have three!  http://scarlettsparrotessentials.co.uk/java_multibranch_small

Quick picture of how they can vary  (not mine)


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Agreed with the above. 

Take a look at a tree...the branches are not all the same size. Bird will perch on the skinniest branches as well as the thickest ones. I think a good average size diameter for a cockatiel perch would be .75-1" though. Natural wood, of course (smooth dowel rods and plastic perches are not recommended).


----------

